# when will ammonia decrease?



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

i did a water change today.... 5 hours later, i tested it.... ammonia comes up 5.0!!! when will it go down? i have an air stone and i conditioned the water ever since the change... any advie to decrease my ammonia???


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

You'll need to supply us with a little more background information before we can help you, like:

1) How long has the tank been up and running?
2) What's in the tank?
3) What type of filtration are you using?
4) What are the other water parameters?


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

ok,
1. up and running for about 6mos. Did weekly water change today.
2. 1 x jack dempsey, 2x rbp's, gravel, heater, thermometer, plastic plant, 1 x rock, 1 x cave ornament, 1 x air stone, 1 x ghost shrimp, 3 x feeder goldfish.
3. running an aquaclear 200.
4. temp- 82F
PH- 7.0
H2o Hardness- 6
Nitrites- 0.1
Ammonia- 5.0
co2- 3
Nitrates- ?? (kit doesnt have that option)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2003)

Everything sounds about right, except for the relatively high level of ammonia. The tank should be fully cycled after 6 months and a AC 200 should give adequate filtration.

You must need to feed the rbp's alot to keep them from going after the Jack Dempsey. Perhaps you are feeding the fish more food than the filtration system can handle.

Is it possible to cut back on how much you feed them to see if that makes a difference?

AC filters usually have room for extra filter media. Maybe you could add more media such as an extra spounge to the filter.

The only things I can think of is more/bigger water changes, extra filter media and cut back on feeding.


----------



## cangus (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks, ill try that


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you still have high ammonia throw some ammo lock by aquarium pharmaceuticals in to detoxify the ammonia. It won't remove it but it supposedly detoxifies it instantly. Your filter will eventually convert the ammonia to nitrites and then to nitrates. Get a Nitrate tester. Reading should be no more than 40 ppm and ideally under 20 ppm.


----------

